# OverDriving Fluorescent Lights



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Okay, for the electronically incompetent, like myself, can anyone recommend a good link showing step by step(with pictures, not electrician type diagrams) how to reconfigure wiring in a 4 T8 fluorescent fixture and how to properly wire using a second ballast to maximize lighting intensity. I am in the process of converting my 59 gallon aquarium to a fully planted tank but in order to make the conversion successul I need to increase lighting. I know that AH supply lights and T5's are the way to go, but all I can afford right now is a 4 tube t8 fixture from home depot. I was planning to add another ballast and rewire to overdrive the fluorescent lights in order to maximize lighting. Also, I was planning on adding some mylar sheeting on the back of the fixture to further help intensify lighting into the tank.

Thanks.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I've had it for about 3 years, and finally took out my last OD light fixtures....for me the worry about a fire from it (i.e. shoddy wiring from someone who doesn't know what they are doing - me) outweighed the actual light benefit. If you want to increase your lighting I just suggest waiting and saving enough money to get fixtures from AHSupply.com . Hands down the best online company I've dealt with....and they have great quality fixtures as well.

As for your original question....if you _really_ want to OD your flourescents, check out plantedtank.net under articles....there is a good explanation there....


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

hooha said:


> I've had it for about 3 years, and finally took out my last OD light fixtures....for me the worry about a fire from it (i.e. shoddy wiring from someone who doesn't know what they are doing - me) outweighed the actual light benefit. If you want to increase your lighting I just suggest waiting and saving enough money to get fixtures from AHSupply.com . Hands down the best online company I've dealt with....and they have great quality fixtures as well.
> 
> As for your original question....if you _really_ want to OD your flourescents, check out plantedtank.net under articles....there is a good explanation there....


 Thanks. I will check out plantedtank.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

One observation. Not all ballasts are good are overdriving tubes. I have good luck with WorkHorse ballasts. Some of the generic electronic ballasts one buys from the big box hardware stores heat up a bit when used for this purpose.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

ruki said:


> One observation. Not all ballasts are good are overdriving tubes. I have good luck with WorkHorse ballasts. Some of the generic electronic ballasts one buys from the big box hardware stores heat up a bit when used for this purpose.


Is it possible to replace both ballasts with different brand "compatible" ballasts that would not heat up as much or is one pretty restricted to using the exact same type of ballasts that come with the fixtures??

Thanks


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

It's best to have a ballast that automatically adjusts their output to the impedance of the tube.

Cheap/crappy/[email protected]*# ballasts have trouble doing even simple things like driving T8 when it was designed for T12. Especially true for magnetic ballasts.

WorkHorse ballasts (from Fulham) automatically adjust to the tube, so you can use them in ways out of spec. Other ballasts can do this too, especially the pricey ones like IceCap.

Overdriving tubes is something we're really not supposed to do. It's stretching the rules a bit. Ballasts that come with the fixtures might not be able to do this, since it costs a little bit more to get a more flexible ballasts and most people won't try to play tricks with them.

I always have a "bake off" period after modifying a light. I put somewhere where it can't start a fire and leave it on for more than 12 hours and see how hot the ballast gets. A really bad ballast or the wrong ballast may melt down in this time perion. If overdriving your tubes heats up your ballast alot, try a different ballast. No need to risk a fire


----------

